# Knees move inward when Squating



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2011)

On the way up from my heaviest set of squat, my knees go inward. What exercise can I do to improve strength so this does not happen?

Thanks.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

it's more natural to have your feet angled slightly outward....this should cut down on the inward movement of your knees......to many trainers and so called experts don't know shit and try saying your feet need to be forward and knees shouldn't go over your feet, but that's not physiologically possible for the majority of people......when i teach people to squat, i have them imagine taking a dump in the woods.....that's their natural squat stance


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 12, 2011)

In many cases this would show quad's are working too much and not enough hip. This could be due to weakness or imbalance(which leads to too much weakness later)    And make sure your knees and toes are in the same plane.  Try to think of driving the lower back up as well, this can help stabilize the hips by allowing maximum hamstring activation and hip drive.  The squat is not an up and down movement for the body, you will have to rotate under it.  Sit back and take a dump, yes, chest up, head up, spread the floor, meaning that your force should be from heel to mid foot and the outside of the feet and stay there.  if your foot pressure is un even and going back and forth or rocking  you have hip to quad imbalances also.  Could just be your timing, pace, etc.  I think people like to squat too fast(except for the pro lifters who have it down cold).   I treat warm up reps like max lifts.  Use lighter weight and get your upper body locked in and work on feeling the squat from the feet up and bringin that ass hole closed. Zip it up with the hips, bringin the hips through like a dead lift.  The thing is it's hard to work on these things in the squat rack. And ligthen the freaking weight, what are your stats and what weight are we talking here?

I have the opposite problem.  Ass like a steal plate(just covered up with doughnuts, pizza and hot dogs right now). I squat wide, not sumo/powerlifter wide but wide enough.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

^ Good advice. Also, having your knees move inwards means that your quads are trying to take more the weight load. You need to strengthen your hams and glutes. Good ole fashion deadlifts and good mornings should help out quite a bit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

Watch this video series, there are 4. It should help you.





YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

You watch all five parts of so you think you can squat over and over again.

You drop the weight a bit.

You add more hamstring, glute, and hip exercises to your program.

You do lots of squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

You watch all five parts of so you think you can squat over and over again.

You drop the weight a bit.

You add more hamstring, glute, and hip exercises to your program.

You do lots of squats.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen that video. It helped me quite a bit. It also talks about pushing the weight at your heels and outside edge of your feet. For some reason, I just don't get this. Am I suppose to tilt my foot to the side, coz I don't feel it when pushing the weight up? How about placing two 5-lb plate at my heels like others do?



Merkaba said:


> And ligthen the freaking weight, what are your stats and what weight are we talking here?



I can squat 285 lbs for 2 reps, maybe 3. Not a whole lot of weight... and I feel I could push more with a bit more "tweaking" with my form.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/126291-x-factor-journal-4-1-2011-a.html


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

On the way up out of the hole push outwards with your feet like you're spreading the floor apart between them. If the floor was slippery you'd end up doing the splits. Also widen the gap between your knees by actually pushing them outwards and opening up your groin. Doing these three things at once will take some practice, but should sort your problem out.

If you still can't actually do that, you most likely have a muscular imbalance that needs to be fixed with accessory work.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

On the way up out of the hole push outwards with your feet like you're spreading the floor apart between them. If the floor was slippery you'd end up doing the splits. Also widen the gap between your knees by actually pushing them outwards and opening up your groin. Doing these three things at once will take some practice, but should sort your problem out.

If you still can't actually do that, you most likely have a muscular imbalance that needs to be fixed with accessory work.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 12, 2011)

^Nice. Will try it out next time.  But let just say I do have 'muscular imbalance', what kind of accessory exercise should I do to fix it.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it's more natural to have your feet angled slightly outward....this should cut down on the inward movement of your knees......to many trainers and so called experts don't know shit and try saying your feet need to be forward and knees shouldn't go over your feet, but that's not physiologically possible for the majority of people.....*.when i teach people to squat, i have them imagine taking a dump in the woods*.....that's their natural squat stance



HAHA, thats what I am going to start telling my clients!. Funny

Over time this problem should correct itself, If you focus on keeping your knees locked in the same position. I used to be the same way. After a while i eventually just got over it.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^Nice. Will try it out next time.  But let just say I do have 'muscular imbalance', what kind of accessory exercise should I do to fix it.



More hamstring, glute, and hip exercises while continually trying to force the issue during squats.

Good mornings, glute ham raises, deadlifts, weighted hip thrusts...

Some regular foam rolling and flexibility work on your lower back, glutes, and IT band would probably help a shitload as well. It might be a flexibility issue as well as a strength issue.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm definitely not the most flexible guy. When I do good mornings I only get to 50-60 degrees before my back rounds out. But how does not being flexible, make my knees go inward?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I'm definitely not the most flexible guy. When I do good mornings I only get to 50-60 degrees before my back rounds out. But how does not being flexible, make my knees go inward?



An inflexible muscle will cause you to compensate in other areas. In the case of your good mornings it could be that your hamstrings are tight, so when they cant lengthen anymore your back has to round for you to complete the ROM.

In the case of the squat it could be your hams again, or maybe you have tight adductors and they're pulling your knees inwards. Could be a number of different things. Increased flexibility means an increased comfortable range of motion, more strength through that range of motion, and less injuries because of that compensation i was talking about.

I had poor lower back flexibility, and because of my relatively higher level of trap strength that inflexibility caused a pull from my lower through to my rhomboids, and pulled one of them because my traps sure as shit weren't going anywhere.

Foam rolling and static stretching are great. I do them for 10-30 minutes after every workout. Helps a shit tonne.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 13, 2011)

to help with flexibility try putting a 2x4 under your heels or a 10/25lb plate under each heel


----------



## GMO (Apr 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ^ Good advice. Also, having your knees move inwards means that your quads are trying to take more the weight load. You need to strengthen your hams and glutes.




^^^Right on...


----------

